# Nellie needs some relief



## Hiccup (Nov 5, 2010)

Nellie dug up a nest of big headed ants. My bigger dogs have bit before but I don't know what to do for a little one. I gave her pain reliever but was wondering about Benadryl, how much should I give her? The vet won't do anything for ant bites. She is miserable right now she just can't get comfortable, big headed ant bites aren't poisonous but they burn and itch like heck for hours.
Thank you


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I think benadryl would be quite helpful in this case. Having said that, it's always best to CHECK WITH YOUR VET before giving any medications to your dog.

Instead of re-typing everything, here's a link with dosages for benadryl, etc.

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-questions/41463-benadryl-reactions-allergies-dosage.html


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

You could try soaking her in a tub of warm water to ease the pain. I definitely would recommend Benedryl, but ask your VET first & find out the correct dosage.


----------



## Hiccup (Nov 5, 2010)

I have been soaking her foot on and off and used some baking soda to ease the pain which helped. She is finally sleeping and holding her foot up in the air which just makes me feel even worse for her


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i dont know any answers but i sure hope shes better soon i dont like ants either


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

How is she this morning? If she's still sore and not back to normal, I'd take her into the vet. She may need a steroid shot.


----------



## Hiccup (Nov 5, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> How is she this morning? If she's still sore and not back to normal, I'd take her into the vet. She may need a steroid shot.


Sorry I have been able to update. I didn't have any Benadryl but she didn't need it after all. Nellie was back to her sweet self the next morning. I am now building a run so she and Hiccup have a place to play outside while I get rid of the ants which takes a few weeks.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm so glad she's feeling better!!! I hope those ants go away soon. Ew!  Poor baby! Don't want that to happen to her or Hiccup again!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Poor thing, I am so glad she is better


----------

